# actron pocketscan p1400 95 altima



## AK-SLIMER (Feb 5, 2010)

it reads p1400 SEVERITY UNKNOWN CONTACT SERVICE GROUP AT 1-800-228-7667 I CALL GUY SAYS ITS [COLD START EMISSIONS CONTROL MALFUNCTION] DEALER SAYS THERES NO COLD START VALVE ON THIS CAR HAS ANYBODY HAD THIS BEFORE PLZ HELP 

KEVIN


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

*Component Inspection
Notes*










EGR & CANISTER CONTROL SOLENOID VALVE
Check solenoid valve, following the table as shown.










If NG, replace Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) & canister control solenoid valve.

*Diagnostic Procedure
*


----------

